# Mindestquerschnitt für Geräte



## Proxy (2 Oktober 2011)

Hi,

mal eine frage, wie groß muss der Mindestquerschnitt sein für ein Gerät welches ich Verkaufe z.b. für eine Kaffeemaschine ect. Gibt es da eine VDE Norm? Muss ein Gerät verkaufen, weiß aber nicht wie die Zuleitung sein muss für die Steckdose 230V.

MfG


----------



## Zefix (3 Oktober 2011)

Bin mit Normen jetzt nicht Fit.
Würd sagen, mit 1,5mm²  bei 1-1,5 m Kabellänge bist auf der sicheren Seite.
Wenns ein starker Verbraucher ist oder sogar mehr Kabellänge nötig ist vielleicht sogar 2,5mm².


----------



## Proxy (3 Oktober 2011)

Sowas würde ich auch machen.. aber ich brächte eine Norm wo es steht. Also mit es ist mindestens 1,5mm² zu verwenden bei 230V für Elektrogeräte die beweglich sind ect.


----------



## ThorstenD2 (3 Oktober 2011)

Zefix schrieb:


> Bin mit Normen jetzt nicht Fit.
> Würd sagen, mit 1,5mm²  bei 1-1,5 m Kabellänge bist auf der sicheren Seite.
> Wenns ein starker Verbraucher ist oder sogar mehr Kabellänge nötig ist vielleicht sogar 2,5mm².



schau mal in die VDE 0100 520 - da steht Leistungsstromkreise 1,5mm²


----------



## knabi (6 Oktober 2011)

Mindestquerschnitt 1,5mm² ist Quatsch. Das kommt ganz auf das Gerät an, selbst namhafte Hersteller bieten z.B. Kaffemaschinen mit 0,75mm² Zuleitung an.
Wieso mußt Du das wissen? Willst Du eine Kaffemaschine bauen?

Wenn Du selbst ein Gerät herstellst, solltest Du im Gerät den Leitungsschutz sicherstellen, z.B. mit einer Feinsicherung entsprechender Größe, dann tut's unter Umständen eben auch eine Zuleitung mit kleinerem Querschnitt.
Ansonsten bist Du mit 1,5mm² natürlich auf der sicheren Seite, da eine Schukosteckdose ja maximal mit 16A vorgesichert sein darf.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Blockmove (6 Oktober 2011)

Beim Zuleitungsquerschnitt von Geräten spielt auch der max. zulässige Schutzleiterwiderstand eine auschlaggebende Rolle (sofern das Gerät nicht Schutzisoliert ist).

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Tigerente1974 (6 Oktober 2011)

knabi schrieb:


> Wenn Du selbst ein Gerät herstellst, solltest Du im Gerät den Leitungsschutz sicherstellen, z.B. mit einer Feinsicherung entsprechender Größe, dann tut's unter Umständen eben auch eine Zuleitung mit kleinerem Querschnitt.



Ist auch nicht so mein Gebiet...
Leitungen mit kleineren Querschnitten als 1,5 mm² habe ich auch schon gesehen.
Allerdings finde ich eine Absicherung der Zuleitung mit einer Absicherung im Gerät sehr fragwürdig. Wenn die Leitung zwischen Steckdose und Gerät einen Kurzschluss hat, nützt die wohl wenig.


----------



## MSB (6 Oktober 2011)

Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> Allerdings finde ich eine Absicherung der Zuleitung mit einer Absicherung im Gerät sehr fragwürdig. Wenn die Leitung zwischen Steckdose und Gerät einen Kurzschluss hat, nützt die wohl wenig.



Ich garantiere dir, das du jeden Tag Geräte nutzt, die du in die Steckdose steckst, mit Querschnitten ab 0,5 oder 0,75mm².

Beispiele:
diverse Ladegeräte
Netzteile
Handwerkzeuge, Bohrmaschinen und Co.
jedwede Haushaltsgerätschaften

Noch mehr Beispiele gefällig?

Das alles benutzt von Leuten, die nicht die geringste Ahnung von Strom, bzw. dessen Gefahren haben, sprich Laien.

P.S. für den Kurzschluss gibts ja die Sicherung in der jeweiligen Unterverteilung,
auf jeden Fall dient diese Sicherung als Back-Up der Geräteinternen Sicherung.
Im Gerät selbst muss auf irgend eine Art und Weise nur der Überlastschutz sichergestellt werden,
also unter anderem auch der Zuleitung.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Tigerente1974 (6 Oktober 2011)

Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> Leitungen mit kleineren Querschnitten als 1,5 mm² habe ich auch schon gesehen.



Ich habe nicht bezweifelt, dass es das gibt.

Ich habe mich jedoch an der Formulierung gestoßen, dass der kleiner gewählte Querschnitt mit einer Sicherung HINTER der Leitung berücksichtigt werden soll.

Ein satter Kurzschluß dürfte bei korrekter Installation sicher eine 16A-Sicherung auslösen. Für den Leitungsschutz muss die Sicherung aber zum Nennstrom des Querschnitts passen. Und das ist die 16A-Sicherung der Steckdose sicherlich oberhalb der zulässigen Grenzwerte für eine 0,5mm²-Leitung. Warum die trotzdem verwendet werden darf 

Vielleicht weiss ja noch jemand etwas...


----------



## MSB (6 Oktober 2011)

Nochmal, der Kurzschlussschutz wird durch die Sicherung in der UV sichergestellt.

Hier sind wir nun also beim Querschnitt und auch beim Kabeltyp.

Tabelle VDE0298-4
Belastbarkeit von H03/05VV-F für Haus/Handgeräte.
0,5mm² = 3A
0,75mm² = 6A
1,0mm² = 10A
1,5mm² = 16A

Was passiert nun also bei einem satten Kurzschluss?
Es fließt für längstens 0,4s ein enorm hoher Kurzschlussstrom, die Leitung wird wärmer,
aber der Stromkreis wird abgeschalten bevors kritisch wird.

Natürlich muss sich der zusätzliche Schleifenwiderstand der Zuleitung innerhalb gewisser Toleranzen bewegen,
damit ein entsprechend hoher Strom fließen kann.

Der Leitungsschutz wird also durch 2 Einrichtungen sichergestellt:
Kurzschluss: LS-Schalter und Co. in der UV
Überlast: Geräteinterne Absicherung

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Tigerente1974 (7 Oktober 2011)

Ist schon klar. Korrekte Installation der Steckdose vorausgesetzt, wird ein satter Kurzschluß kein "Problem" darstellen. Auch alles ab der Sicherung im Gerät ist geschützt.

Dann macht man also einen "Fehlerausschluss" für das Stück Leitung von der Steckdose bis zur Sicherung im Gerät?!?
Schließlich wäre es bei einem Isolationsfehler in diesem Stück zumindest theoretisch denkbar, dass der zulässige Strom überschritten wird. Meinetwegen fließen dann 10A oder 15A, die Leitung glüht, aber die Sicherung vor der Steckdose kommt nicht.


----------



## knabi (7 Oktober 2011)

Das ist im Prinzip ja richtig, aber wir reden hier von einem Stück Zuleitung, das im Normalfall nicht länger als 1m ist. Da jetzt einen Kurzschluß reinzukonstruieren, der "nur" 10 bis 15A fließen läßt, finde ich schon etwas übertrieben...
Im eigentlichen Sinne hast Du recht, die Leitung wäre für Ihren Querschnitt übersichert, das wird aber durch die geringe Länge wettgemacht. Ich behaupte mal, daß der notwendige Auslösestrom für den Leitungsschutzschalter trotzdem fließ.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Ludewig (7 Oktober 2011)

Vorsicht!

Eine Leitung muss gegen Überlast und Kurzschluss gesichert werden.

In der Regel benötigt man für den Kurzschluss weniger Querschnitt, wie bereits beschrieben. 

Ist an einem Stromkreis nur ein Verbraucher angeschlossen, dessen Last bauartbedingt fest definiert ist, so kann der Überlastschutz durch *das Gerät *sichergestellt werden.

Ein klassisches Beispiel: Schaltung mit Motorschutzrelais und Schmelzsicherungen oder auch LS, wie er im letzten Jahrhundert gerne gebaut wurde. 

Vorsicherung 16 A hält nicht, Zuleitung 1,5mm². Es war und ist zulässig, die Sicherungen auf 20 oder 25A zu erhöhen, da die Überlast im Stromkreis durch das Motorschutzrelais sicher gestellt ist. Den Kurzen bis zum Relais schafft meist auch ein 1mm².

Die gleiche Denke gilt auch für Anschlussleitungen mit 0,75mm². Zusätzlich hat die Anschlussleitung regelmäßig günstigere Verlegebedingungen als ein NYM in der wäremeisolierten Wand oder ein H07V-K in einem mit Kabelbindern geschnürten Paket.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (7 Oktober 2011)

@Ludewig: So eine Regel war mir neu, berechtigt aber wohl auf das 1m lange Stück.
@Knabi: Sicher ist so ein Konstrukt mit dem Strom, der kein vollständiger Kurzschlußstrom ist ein eher unwahrscheinlicher Fall. Die von Ludewig angesprochene "Regel" scheint wohl dann auch auf einem Fehlerausschluss zu fußen.


----------



## Proxy (7 Oktober 2011)

Nein ich muss ein Messgerät bzw. ein Steuergerät anbieten.
Für Stromversorgung könnte ich auch 0.34 benutzen aber ich glaub nicht das es erlaubt ist. Eben wegen Erde ect.
So schreib ich in Pflichenheft 1.5 ist pflicht.


----------



## Proxy (7 Oktober 2011)

Achso hab hier was gefunden. Sieht so aus als ob das genau in diesem Bereich ist.


----------

